# iGaging 4" and 6" Squares From Taylor Tools--Buy Something Else



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not being rude, but then why did you give them *5/5 stars*?


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

I do appreciate the review. I agree with LBD the 5 star rating does not match the text.

I bought the same set from chips fly. They come pretty close to matching your description..

When i bought them all i hoped for was accuracy. They do meet that requirement.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

> Not being rude, but then why did you give them *5/5 stars*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Whoops! I was so busy writing the review that I entirely neglected the star rating, and it looks like it defaulted to 5/5!

I'll see if I can change it-thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

> I do appreciate the review. I agree with LBD the 5 star rating does not match the text.
> 
> I bought the same set from chips fly. They come pretty close to matching your description..
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I ll see if I can change it-thanks for pointing that out!
> - jayseedub


Cool, still good to see a review, allbeit good or bad… gives insight into the product for others.
Even a dodgy product can ghave a "good" review in warning others.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I've compared my cheep China combo and double squares very carefully with my Starrett combo square and have concluded that these type problems are caused by poor machining on the threaded lock stud, especially where the "hook" rides in the channel of the rule.

You might improve the function by carefully de-burring and squaring up the corners with fine jewelers files and then smoothing it out with a slip stone.

A lot of reviewers rave about these inexpensive squares, but most often I've found that if you want to prevent the blade from slipping you have to excessively tighten the nut. And then the nut gets jammed and very difficult to loosen.

The larger diameter brass nuts and precision machining on the lock stud are the difference between these tools being a joy to use and a royal headache.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

I got the 4" iGaging as well. Your post is dead on. Sadly I got what I payed for. Nonetheless seems accurate and useful. Probably would get a Starrett (like my 12") if I had to do it over.


----------



## Redbeardedwoodworker (Oct 27, 2016)

Taylor Tools only gets respect online because a few very popular youtube woodworkers take their money and tell people that the tools are good. They are not, most their stuff is pretty cheap and not well made.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

The "buyer beware" scenario.

I have no problem buying "cheap" layout tools if they are fixed (i.e. no moving parts). As long as the finishing guy has a good setup so things are square, these type of tools can be a bargain. For tools with moving parts, much more work/thought needs to go into the product. This is one reason the cost can get high as it takes skill to fabricate correctly and perform final fit and finish.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My Brown & Sharpe double square has the same problems, the knurl is rough, it doesn't hold, and the edges of the square were sharp enough to cut when I got it. Probably the biggest disappoint out the quality tools I've bought. I have B&S combo square that is high quality although the edges on it are sharp as a blade too. I've yet to pick up a tool as well made as a Starrett.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't believe that there are so few manufacturers of good combination squares! iGaging is pretty good for some tools. Many, many companies sell really bad combination squares. I switched to Starrett and am happy now.


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

I recently bought the iGaging 4" square, too, and my results match yours.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... iGaging is pretty good for some tools….
> - pintodeluxe


Totally agree *pinto'*... I have a few *"Gaggers"* and am happy with them… I tend to stick to Woodpecker for my measurers that are great untill you drop the aluminium on concrete… works quicker than a cold spoon.

Nevertheless, it's reviews like this that help other woodies (forget the spoon) NOT repeat the same mistake. 


> I recently bought the iGaging 4" square, too, and my results match yours.
> - Buck_Thorne


Sorry *Bucky*, but if you posted a review, and *jay* read it, he may have saved himself a few shekels… or at least spent a tad more on better.

I have got in the habit of hitting this "Review" blog first… unfortunately not enough posts…


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Jayseedub, as your first sentence states,

"$35 for two squares probably should have told me something, but Taylor Tools gets great respect online, so I thought the deal would be worth it-but it's not."

$17.50 a square is in the "I expect next to nothing but hope for a steal" territory. I would be happy that they were accurate for that price and expect nothing more.

Sorry about your purchase, but after all, it was only $35.00 A lot of the lessons I've learned have required a significantly larger buy in.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I've been tempted to try the igage stuff. I have a dial caliper I bought for my daughter to use in her engineering class and its fairly decent but that's the only experience I have with them.

If looking for a cheaper alternative to Starrett, I suggest trying PEC. I have an old PEC combo square and it compares well to my Starrett. The casting on the none machined surface is not as refined as the Starrett, but other than that its seems to be identical. I most likely will pick up a PEC double square this fall, I'll post up a review when I do.


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

In my experience Rpgillips is correct the PEC's works a bit smoother than the igaging but are cheaper than Starrett.

The PEC's i have purchased have been slightly more than twice the price of the igaging brand.

I don't know what kind of customer service igaging has but i have had poor service from PEC. .

One great advantage my cheap accurate squares have over my more expensive ones is i don't cry when i drop one.


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

> Sorry *Bucky*, but if you posted a review, and *jay* read it, he may have saved himself a few shekels… or at least spent a tad more on better.
> - LittleBlackDuck


Hey, I don't think its fair to put that on me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Hey, I don't think its fair to put that on me.
> - Buck Thorne


Sorry again *Bucky*, but how many times have you had a *friend* say to you,
"Why didn't you tell me about selling/giving-away that …. cheap?"...

Well consider *jayseedub* that *"friend"*.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Happy to be anyone's friend here!  Thanks to you all for your consideration and comments on the review!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for the review. These iGaging squares were on my radar after picking up an iGaging dial indicator kit for the table saw. While I'm sure the dial indicator isn't super accurate the kit is quite functional and useful. After reading this review I will take the squares off my list of things to consider.

Like LBD i have an affinity for the shiny red aluminum tools. Unfortunately those are also a little bit more delicate. Friends and family like to rope me into to helping build sheds or decks. Not really an environment I want my nice shop tools.

Maybe the PEC blems are the ticket for that search.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

> Maybe the PEC blems are the ticket for that search.
> 
> - sansoo22


 I love my PEC blem combo square set. No reason not to get those, in my book.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have the same set, and the locking knobs are slightly knurled, definitely not painful. I believe you should contact iGaging, and see about getting a replacement set. I think you got the reject set by mistake.

I think we are talking about the same set, mine are right here.

https://www.chipsfly.com/igaging-double-squares.html

As with all of my iGaging tools, very accurate, and a great deal. I do have a few Starrett pieces, and some PEC, they got nothing on these, except maybe weight. I don't throw my tools around, so weight is just a number.


----------



## Rich_LI (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the set also, I debured mine with wet dry sand paper and oiled them, slides nice to me. You do have to make sure you snug up the locking nut, but I am happy with them. I also purchased a fixed precision square to check all my squares and set up my machines, the Igangs were accurate. I also have a couple of cheap aluminum 6" combo squares by Empire, that are accurate also and made in the USA. Aluminum will ware out and go out of square so I check it with the precision square from time to time, but those slide nice and the lock is great. I know a Starrett is the dream, but as a weekend worrier I havent been able to justify it. I have the 2 Igang, 2-6" Empire, a 12" empire, a Steel Stanley that I found riding my bike (no idea if its accurate, I use in garage for unimportant stuff). I also have about 6 rusted steel building squares, couldn't read a measurement if I tried and a nice Empire aluminum building square that I adjusted dead accurate with a punch. As it turns out all my doors meet, drawers close and miters have no gaps, so I guess I am doing OK.


----------

